# Tusc. River pike 12/8



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Hooked 4 and landed 3 today. 28incher on a chub, a 30in and 22in on a blue/silver husky jerk. Hopefully the rain tomorrow doesn't mess up the river.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Josh, Congrats on the fish...If you want a partner let me know...my mom lives in dover now so I am up around there alot


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, thats some fish action now. What knid of area are you fishing or what's holding those kind and size to that area. That sound's like fun and I don't have any place I know of close by to try. Way to go ! :B


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Most were near logs, but not tight to them. All but one hit right by the bank. This time of year they seem to stay in calmer water around 4ft deep. The couple spots I fish are sometimes packed with pike from October-April.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I found some clear water today and caught 4 pike. 27,30,32,and 34inches. Also had one bite off a rogue. They were inhaling the bait and putting up a great fight today.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those are some really nice pike Josh...........CONGRATS !!!:B


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice show i bet that was a blast


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice fish. I fish the Tusc.some for eyes and use Rouges but have never been lucky enough to hook any of the Pike yet.Way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

uh yea, we're definitely gonna have to do some fishing over when i come home...you're the man!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Wheres this river located? Im from columbus.
Always wanted to catch a pike.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The Tuscaraws River start's in the Canton area and runs south to Coshocton where it joins the Wahonding River to form the Muskingham River. Good fishing from above Dover on south to Coshocton.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Josh,

Is there a practical upper limit for the flow rate where the Tusc is fishable for pike? I know when fishing steelhead that I am absolutely wasting my time if the flow rate is above "X" on a given river. Is this also true for pike, or do you still have success when fishing slack water flooded areas when the river is high... like fishing for channel cats?

This is my 1st year fishing for Ohio pike; I've still got much to learn. Per your previous suggestion, I now own a HJ-14 and I am itching to try it out!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

There is definitely an upper limit for pike in the Tusc, in my opinion. I use this web site for all of my streamflow data. But I'm sure you already use that if you're a steelhead fisherman.

http://water.usgs.gov/waterwatch/?m=real&r=oh

I read the gauge from below Dover Dam, and I've found that fishing is best at 5.5 ft and below, but really depends on water clarity more than anything. Flood stage is 7ft, and this rain has it at 7.5ft and muddy muddy right now! It'll be a week or two before things get good again. 

PIKEMAN, if you make it to the Tusc, you should also try slow rolling spinnerbaits around log jams. I've done pretty well with that presentation, as well as on the husky jerks and rogues.

Those are some awesome pike Josh. That one is really fat!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

When the water is high you can still catch them if you can find clear water coming in. Check tributaries that run clear when the river is up.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. That USGS site is one of the best steelhead tools I've ever found. Before I learned about that site, I would routinely drive an hour to the Chagrin River, only to find it high and muddy and be forced to turn around and drive right back home.

I have not fished a spinnerbait at all for pike in the Tusc. I will give them a try. I was having very good success fishing spoons and inline spinners earlier in the season, but when the water temperature dropped, the bite on these both slowed way down. I switched over to jerk baits and the the pike seem to hit them just fine, at least down to about 40F water temperatures. I've spent a lot of time working a musky sized jerk bait, and the pike really nail it hard, but I seem to only be able to hook 1/2 ~ 1/3 of the fish that hit the bait. The rogue has a much better hooking percentage for me. 

I was hoping to get out this weekend, but the river looks way too high to go anywhere near it with my canoe. As Josh suggested, I have tried some of the tribs when the water was up, but nothing like where it is at now.

Thanks again guys,

Dave


----------

